
The Age of the Essay - ianrtracey
http://www.paulgraham.com/essay.html
======
Safety1stClyde
> When I give a draft of an essay to friends, there are two things I want to
> know: which parts bore them, and which seem unconvincing.

Ironically this article is somewhat boring. The general impression I take away
it is that the author thinks that he's much more intelligent than other
people. That might be true, but still it is rather tedious to keep making that
assertion.

------
dredmorbius
2004

